# Visa in Germany



## Guest (Jun 5, 2018)

First post. I'm recently retired in Oregon and am considering moving to Germany. I wanted to inquire what are the procedures, and even possibilities of getting a Visa and other necessary authorization to live in Germany as a US citizen.
Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

In a nutshell, you cannot retire to Germany. You need a reason to live there, and those reasons are limited. You can move there to work (if granted a work permit), to study or conduct research, or as the spouse of an EU national. There is no provision to buy your way in with a real estate or other investment, as you have in Spain or Portugal. 

As a US citizen you are limited to 90 days in every 180. You don't need a visa to do this, and once in Germany you could go off to the Ausländerbehörde (foreigner's office) and ask for permission to stay longer - a year or two maybe - to pursue some sort of interest, but they are under no obligation to grant you a residence permit. You'd need acceptable health insurance too.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

jkarns said:


> First post. I'm recently retired in Oregon and am considering moving to Germany. I wanted to inquire what are the procedures, and even possibilities of getting a Visa and other necessary authorization to live in Germany as a US citizen.
> Thanks!


Do you have any (recent) European ancestry that could get you an EU or EEA passport?


----------

